
The Cantillon Effect: Why Wall Street Gets a Bailout and You Don't - simonpure
https://mattstoller.substack.com/p/the-cantillon-effect-why-wall-street?r=2gqa1&utm_campaign=post&utm_medium=web&utm_source=copy
======
sharemywin
I think inflation doesn't happen as much any more because it's not common
goods that rich people buy when they get richer. It's coastal real estate and
stock.

